# My Ride Simple but a Start



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Heres my 1997 200sx se havent done much but im saving for CAI, a rear strut bar, custom gadges, and maybe even headers. I do want to keep my car stock looking but have some balls when no one expects it!!!








































MY 16 dollar B13 valve cover thats ready to install
























NICE ARSS!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> do want to keep my car stock looking but have some balls when no one expects it!!!


Love that sleeper style! clean ride bro! 
anyway, how about a drop?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

drop will come when i have the money just right now i cant afford the good stuff....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

cool... what plans u got 4 her?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

cai... new valve cover.. strut bars... sway bars hopefully... header.. exaust maybe... i want her to be a sleeper hehe


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey you could contact the guy with the $16 dollar chrome valve cover...damn if i just can remember who that was..he posted his ride recently.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

crome... umm well im happy with my home made one and maybe when i save the money it will get powder coated but for now its painted aluminum and the lettering is sanded to the metal. i think im going to paint the letters red. what do you think


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

heyyyy, thats what my car looked like when i bought it. . .dont worry man, i know what its like just keep doin everything little by little and you will get there, sometimes i look at my mod list and say damn, i cant beleive i have this much now, i know what its like, so just keep savin and one day your car will be just what you want!


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

kool thanx man hopefully some day it will be


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> crome... umm well im happy with my home made one and maybe when i save the money it will get powder coated but for now its painted aluminum and the lettering is sanded to the metal. i think im going to paint the letters red. what do you think?


I like it! In fact i just might copy that


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

i can get you an extra one i found two more valve covers... ones going to stealthb14 but the other one is up for grabs if i pick it up today
23 dollars dirty
30 dollars cleaned up
35 painted aluminum (thats the only color i have on me at the moment)


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

*UPDATE:*

some new stuff added check it out


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

cool, sleeper, i'd like to do that, but my wheels kinda kill it, check it out down thurr.


----------

